# [Solved] Unable to connect to internet

## Ema0404

Hi all,

 I am new with Gentoo and I mean initially I read all the guides I could find about the configuration of the network. 

I install Gentoo following the guides of www.gentoo.org. When I reboot after the installation I login as root and then I try to ping google, but the destination host is unreachable. So I use the dhcpcd package (previously installed) to configure the network  with the command 

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

 I try to ping google, but the destination host is unreachable again. I configure manually the network as follow

```

ifconfigure eth0 192.168.0.123/24

route add default gw 192.168.0.1

```

and  I try to ping google, but the destination host is unreachable again. 

My /etc/econf.d/net file report this

```

config_eth0="192.168.0.123 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"

hostname="N15P"

```

and ipconfig on windows report this

```

Configurazione IP di Windows

Scheda LAN wireless Connessione rete wireless:

   Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione: lan

   Indirizzo IPv6 locale rispetto al collegamento . : fe80::6538:8daa:3b36:28f4%13

   Indirizzo IPv4. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.122

   Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

   Gateway predefinito . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.250

Scheda Ethernet Connessione alla rete locale (LAN):

   Stato supporto. . . . . . . . . . . . : Supporto disconnesso

   Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione: 

Scheda Tunnel isatap.lan:

   Stato supporto. . . . . . . . . . . . : Supporto disconnesso

   Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione: lan

Scheda Tunnel Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione: 

   Indirizzo IPv6 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:2c30:66c:68a0:9192

   Indirizzo IPv6 locale rispetto al collegamento . : fe80::2c30:66c:68a0:9192%16

   Gateway predefinito . . . . . . . . . : ::
```

So, what is wrong?

Thanks, for all responses.   :Smile: Last edited by Ema0404 on Wed Aug 15, 2012 11:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ema0404

I solved installing livecd-tools and using net-setup script.

----------

## khayyam

Ema0404 ...

basically when manually configuring you haven't provided DNS ...

```
config_eth0="192.168.0.123/24"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"

dns_servers_eth0="192.168.0.1" # or your DNS sever IP
```

and for DHCP you should simply run '/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start' as it will default to dhcp when no configuration is provided.

best ... khay

----------

## Spidey

In these cases, I try pinging 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4 (Google DNS servers). If that works, I inspect /etc/resolv.conf to make sure DNS servers are set.

----------

